#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Ερώτηση για μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές

## Er.Nikos

Γεια σας παιδιά! Είμαι καινούριος στο site και ελπίζω να βρίσκομαι στην σωστή ενότητα  :Χαρούμενος: ! Σπουδάζω Πολιτικών δομικών έργων, τελειώνω φέτος και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι σοβαρά για το μέλλον. Θα ήθελα λοιπόν να σας συμβουλευτώ για την καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή.
   Αρχικά να σας πω πως οι βλέψεις μου είναι στις κατασκευές και όχι στην εκπαίδευση και πως θέλω να κάνω κάτι αυτόνομο π.χ. να ανοίξω ένα τεχνικό γραφείο.
   Θέλω λοιπόν μετά την αποφοίτηση από τα Τ.Ε.Ι. να αναβαθμίσω το πτυχίο μου πηγαίνοντας σε κάποιο πολυτεχνείο. Πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι να βρω κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο στο εξωτερικό (διότι νομίζω ότι θα κερδίσω περισσότερα χρόνια, δηλαδή μπαίνω 2ο έτος και θα έχω πτυχίου master 1). Αντίθετα στην Ελλάδα αναγνωρίζουν λίγα μαθήματα και νομίζω όλα τα ιδρύματα πλέον δίνουν Bachelor. Αρχικά πάνω στα παραπάνω το θεωρείτε καλή επιλογή ή καλύτερα στην Ελλάδα;
   Και τέλος, μετά και το 2ο πτυχίο θεωρείτε ένα μεταπτυχιακό χρειάζεται ή είναι προτιμότερο η λήψη εμπειρίας μπαίνοντας στη δουλειά δίπλα σε ένα μηχανικό (σύμφωνα πάντα με τη 2η παράγραφο, ότι δηλαδή δεν σκέφτομαι να ψάξω δουλειά σε κάποια εταιρία ή στην εκπαίδευση)
   Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπομονή σας! Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Xάρης

Το Τεχνικό Γραφείο πού θα το ανοίξεις, στην Ελλάδα;

Ποιο θα είναι το αντικείμενο της εργασίας σου; 
Μελέτες, επιβλέψεις συνήθων οικοδομικών έργων; Διώροφα, τριώροφα;
Τακτοποιήσεις αυθαιρέτων και πιστοποιητικά ενεργειακής απόδοσης;
Κατασκευές και ανακαινίσεις;

Σε τι θα σε βοηθήσει το μεταπτυχιακό;
α) στην προσέλκυση πελατών μέσω του γοήτρου (prestige) που ενδεχομένως παρέχει,
β) στο να πετύχεις υψηλότερες αμοιβές,
γ) στο να αποκτήσεις γνώσεις για να μπορέσεις να ανταπεξέλθεις στις απαιτήσεις των μελετών.

Πότε θα αποσβέσεις τα έξοδα και τον χρόνο που απαιτεί το μεταπτυχιακό;

----------


## Pappos

> Θέλω λοιπόν μετά την αποφοίτηση από τα Τ.Ε.Ι. να αναβαθμίσω το πτυχίο μου πηγαίνοντας σε κάποιο πολυτεχνείο. Πρώτη μου σκέψη είναι να βρω κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο στο εξωτερικό (διότι νομίζω ότι θα κερδίσω περισσότερα χρόνια, δηλαδή μπαίνω 2ο έτος και θα έχω πτυχίου master 1). Αντίθετα στην Ελλάδα αναγνωρίζουν λίγα μαθήματα και νομίζω όλα τα ιδρύματα πλέον δίνουν Bachelor. Αρχικά πάνω στα παραπάνω το θεωρείτε καλή επιλογή ή καλύτερα στην Ελλάδα;


Κοίταξε να δεις πως έχουν τα πράματα. Καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απάτη απο τις κατατακτήριες. Τέσσερα χρόνια σπουδών χωρίς αναγνώριση. Γιατί στην Γερμανία που υπήρχε το Diplom όταν κάποιος συνέχιζε στο πολυτεχνείο τον τοποθετούσαν στο 4ο έτος  (7ο εξάμηνο) με όλα τα μαθήματα αναγνωρισμένα !!!

Φυσικά το ίδιο συμβαίνει και τώρα με το 3ετές B.Sc και το 2ετές M.Sc. Το Πτυχίο σου θεωρείται B.Sc (μάλιστα το υπερκαλύπτει) και για την ακρίβεια μαθήματα που έχεις κάνει στο TEI σου αναγνωρίζονται και στο M.Sc !!!

Κατάλαβες τι σου είπα ? Αναγνωρίζονται ήδη στο M.Sc !!! Όχι όπως κάτω στους υποανάπτυκτους που σε τοποθετούν στο 3ο εξάμηνο και δεν σου αναγνωρίζουν τα μαθήματα που έχεις κάνει.

Κατά την άποψη μου. Κάνεις έξω M.Sc. Παράλληλα εργάζεσαι. Μετά την κτήση του M.Sc (και πριν δηλαδή με το B.Sc) εγγραφή στο επιμελητήριο. Μετά τα 3 χρόνια μπορείς να εργαστείς στο Ελλαδιστάν μεταφέροντας απλά τα επ. σου δικαιώματα όπως ορίζει η νομοθεσία.

Βέβαια για τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια δεν προβλέπω τίποτα για τους Μηχανικούς στο Ellada. Μένεις έξω, αποκτάς εμπειρία σε σοβαρά έργα (γέφυρες, βιομηχανικά έργα) και μετά όταν το αποφασίσεις έρχεσαι Ελλάδα.

----------

